# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى  خطوط عربية مميزة لأجهزة الآندرويد

## mohamed73

هذه مجموعة من الخطوط العربية المميزة التي يمكن تركيبها في أجهزة آندرويد بأنواعها (قد تختلف جودتها أو مناسبتها من جهاز لآخر) 
بعد تحميل ملف الخط المطلوب تقوم بنقله إلى جهازك حسب الطريقة المتبعة لكل جهاز في عملية تركيب الخطوط.   الحرف الجديد     ويتوفر بشكلين   الحرف الجديد 1     الحرف الجديد 2     خط عامر     خط ASV Codar     ويتوفر بشكلين   خط ASV Codar الثقيل     خط ASV Codar الخفيف     خط بادية     ويتوفر بشكلين   خط بادية الثقيل     خط بادية العادي     خط بدر     ويتوفر بشكلين   خط بدر الثقيل     خط بدر الخفيف     خط فراس     خط Frutiger     ويتوفر بأربعة أشكال   خط Frutiger 45 الخفيف     خط Frutiger 55 الروماني     خط Frutiger 65 الثقيل     خط Frutiger 75 الأسود          خط حكيم غزالي     خط حسن     ويتوفر بشكلين   خط حسن الخفيف     خط حسن الثقيل     خط هشام     خط إنسان     ويتوفر بثلاثة أشكال   خط إنسان العادي     خط إنسان الثقيل     خط إنسان الرفيع     خط إسراء     ويتوفر بشكلين   خط إسراء العادي     خط إسراء الرفيع     خط جلال     ويتوفر بشكلين   خط جلال الخفيف     خط جلال الثقيل     خط جنة     ويتوفر بشكلين   خط جنة العادي     خط جنة الثقيل     خط كريم     خط كوفية     ويتوفر بشكلين   خط كوفية الثقيل     خط كوفية العادي     الخط الكوفي     ويتوفر بشكلين   الخط الكوفي العادي     الخط الكوفي المفرغ     خط اللوتس     ويتوفر بشكلين   خط اللوتس الثقيل     خط اللوتس الخفيف     خط ماجد     ويتوفر بشكلين   خط ماجد العادي     خط ماجد الثقيل     خط مريم     خط ميدان     خط ميترا     ويتوفر بشكلين   خط ميترا الثقيل     خط ميتر الخفيف     خط مفيد مهدي     خط نزانين     ويتوفر بشكلين   خط نزانين الثقيل     خط نزانين الخفيف     خط قاضي     خط سلطان     خط سلطان ناحية     خط ياقوت     ويتوفر بشكلين   خط ياقوت الخفيف     خط ياقوت الثقيل    روابط التحميل
لحرف الجديد 1
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الحرف الجديد 2
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
خط عامر
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
خط ASV Codar الثقيل
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
خط ASV Codar الخفيف
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
خط بادية الثقيل
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
خط بادية العادي
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
خط بدر الثقيل
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
خط بدر الخفيف
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
خط فراس
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ameerl

مشكور اخي 
وجزاك الله خير

----------


## One X

شكرا لك اخي

----------


## mo7sen.AM

شكرءااااااااااااااا

----------


## بن عمو

شكرا على الخطوط الرائعة

----------


## mabmed

مشكور أخي.. وننتظر باقي الخطوط..

----------


## الشوق شوقي

يعطييك العافيهه

----------


## waheedhammam

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## tarmoh

مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع

----------

